# How I cure mine



## rb2006 (Jul 24, 2008)

Drying and Curing Marijuana

Drying and curing Marijuana is a 3 step and the last process in growing marijuana in order to smoke it without damaging your lungs and getting the best taste out of your buds

Drying Marijuana

Drying marijuana buds generally takes from 2- 6 weeks and curing marijuana can take 2 weeks up to 2 or more months. Drying time also depends on where you live and the place you dry them. Places in a desert would dry them faster, and tropical places would take longer

The first step after harvesting your marijuana buds is the drying possess. This can be performed by taking the branches and hanging them up side down so the fan leaves droop and cover the buds. During this step you need to put the branches in a cool dark place (not humid) with enough ventilation. It is good idea to check up on the buds every day to watch for signs of mold and mildew and correct the problem if it happens. After the fan leaves droop down over the flowers and turn crisp or break off easily, you would want to start trimming off the fan leaves only. Even a better way to take off the leaves is to do it before drying the marijuana buds because it it will be much harder to cut off the fan leaves after the buds have dried. So, I recommend you to cut them off before you hang the marijuana branches upside down.




The deal with this method is to dry it slowly but not to fast. If you dry your buds too fast it will make your buds smell like pine needles, hay, or taste bad. Drying the buds too slow in this first step is not a good idea ether because of mold and mildew will attack them. It's very important there's enough air circulation in the room so you can't do it without an electric driven fan.

After the fan leaves are trimmed you want to hang it up to dry again because the marijuana buds will still be moist or wet. They should still have the little inner leaves so they can droop and cover the buds . Hang the branches again in a cool dark place with proper ventilation until the little leaves and bud tips turn crisp when you touch them. It is then time to remove the buds from the branch and remove the rest of the leaf material as best as possible. This is what is referred to as "manicuring" of marijuana buds. But as said before it's better if you do this before you hang them to dry.

At this point the buds should be a little moist, including the inside of them. Some can be smokeable at this point, but if you wait till the next 2 processes you can get even better smelling and tasting buds

Bagging the Marijuana Buds

After the marijuana buds are trimmed (and a little moist still) you would want to dry them some more in the paper bag step. The best choice would be the brown shopping bags found at a supermarkets, because they are not bleached (the stuff you don't want in your buds) This is another tricky step. Put the trimmed marijuana buds in the brown bag loosely and its best not to fill it more than 3-4 inches from the bottom. It is not necessary at this time to close the bag ( still need to prevent mildew and mold) When the buds are in the bag you would want to check every day to rotate the buds in the bag so they dry evenly. This can be achieved by shifting positions of the marijuana buds, turning them ever so often, or shaking the bag. As the buds dry they will naturally compact into the self-preserving state that is mostly desired . At this time that the buds can be more compacted together and the bag can be folded close. They should now be fully smokable, though perhaps still ! slightly moist in the middle. A big reminder that every climate differs and may take more or less time. There is nothing better than repeated, hands-on checking to prevent damage to the marijuana buds from mold and mildew.

Curing the Marijuana Buds

The last step is to create a way to bring out the full flavor and best smoke from the marijuana buds. This can be done by using an air tight jar or similar. Put the dried buds into the jar loosely (do not compact them) and cover them. It is very important in the early jar-stage to check the buds at least once a day to replace the air, take them out(this helps dry evenly) and put them back in a different order. This should be done for 7 to10 days then it can be done lest often. After 7 days all you need to do is open the jar and check the buds on a daily basis for mold and mildew. If mold and mildew is found in this step. Take the buds with mold or mildew out of the batch (throw away) and put the rest back in a brown bag for a few more days then the jar step can be repeated . this step can take from 2 weeks to 2 months depending on how you want you buds to develop its distinctive characteristics. The longer the better

A bud is completely dry, cured, and ready for consumption when the stem in the middle of the bud snaps easily with the fingers. The snap is easy to detect with practice. The marijuana buds now can be sealed and stored for a really long period of time.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 25, 2008)

Can you / do you reuse the paper bag?


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont reuse my bags but im sure you can as long as the bag dosen't have any mosd or mildew on it.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 25, 2008)

why would you reuse the paper bags? In theory, it would take longer.. The bag would already have moisture in it..


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hey buddy, It's not cool to PLAYGARIZE and take other peoples word for your own. DJ SHORT wouldn't like to read this bad version copied and attempted to be personalized. Original text:*



> by DJ Short Breeder of the famed "Flo" and "Blueberry" strains
> 
> 
> Proper curing can exponentially increase the quality and desirability of your harvest. The key word to remember is "slow".
> ...



*P.S. Your version says curing marijuana is necessary so you don't hurt your lungs..? Marijuana smoke - REGARDLESS CURED OR NOT - cannot permanently damage the lungs:hubba:.*



			
				rb2006 said:
			
		

> in order to smoke it without damaging your lungs


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 25, 2008)

i wasnt trying to steal other peoples words i just couldnt post the URL because it said i didnt have enough posts to put a URL on here sorry about the confusion it helped me so i was trying to help someone else. So please no hard feelings.


----------



## Abso (Jul 25, 2008)

This post is already IN the forum, I love people who can't read.


----------



## Hick (Jul 25, 2008)

rb2006 said:
			
		

> i wasnt trying to steal other peoples words i just couldnt post the URL because it said i didnt have enough posts to put a URL on here sorry about the confusion it helped me so i was trying to help someone else. So please no hard feelings.



hey rb.. The administration placed the restriction on "links" and number of posts, because we recently had a surge  of "spammers" registering, and immeadiatly start posting links to sell stuff. Sorry 'bout that..  
  That article, along with several other helpful citations, can be found on the "Resources" page here. (link in toolbar)  
Welcome aboard .. enjoy!


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 25, 2008)

My bad man I am also sorry about the confusion. It is a very very useful method, and I'm happy you tried to share it with us here at MP. I just thought you were another punk trying to be like yea my method is the best.

*BUT*...I do think you should have included DJ Shorts' name in there somewhere. You still shouldn't take credit for it if you didn't write it:aok:.

Nonetheless, have fun, toke up and enjoy MP!


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 25, 2008)

Its all good DomsChron.


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 25, 2008)

here is the sight i found this at!  

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Drying-And-Curing-Marijuana.html


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 27, 2008)

That's this sight LMFAO just how baked are you?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 27, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> That's this sight LMFAO just how baked are you?


too funny


----------



## rb2006 (Jul 28, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> That's this sight LMFAO just how baked are you?


 

LOL hummm i guess you right my bad yep i need to quit smoking!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 10, 2008)

dang,i know this post is a little old,but it sure made me lite one up,lmao


----------

